# How can I add things to AOSP and create new "update.zip"?



## lanteau (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been joining in all the 4.2 AOSP building fun. I used a "make otapackage" to create a flashable zip last night. My question is, what process would I follow to do these things:

1. build aosp
2. add things to the build (system apks, su, binaries for camera fix, etc)
3. create a new update.zip

Do I need to unpack the .imgs it creates? If so how? and then how do I pack it all back up?

Thanks for the help, besides reading through the makefiles I'm not sure really how to figure this out.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

lanteau said:


> I've been joining in all the 4.2 AOSP building fun. I used a "make otapackage" to create a flashable zip last night. My question is, what process would I follow to do these things:
> 
> 1. build aosp
> 2. add things to the build (system apks, su, binaries for camera fix, etc)
> ...


The easiest way is just to drag/drop the files you want into the zip, just make sure you preserve the correct folder structure. Sure, it won't be accurately signed anymore but any custom recovery should be okay disregarding that.

Protip: delete the /recovery folder from the zip so that your existing recovery doesn't get overwritten


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

what are you using for your make command?


----------



## lanteau (Aug 7, 2011)

codesplice said:


> what are you using for your make command?


I did a "make -j4 otapackage"


----------

